# Monster (Anime).



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2017)

Per chi ha interesse nel seguire gli anime giapponesi, questa serie è davvero incredibile. Per gli amanti dei thriller psicologici questo anime è davvero pazzesco. Niente ad invidiare ai vari film e serie tv del genere.

A volte sembrava il villaggio dei dannati. L'anime racconta di un neurochirurgo che salva la vita ad un bambino, ma poi il moccioso si rivelerà qualcosa di oscuro. 

Consiglio di vederlo veramente, le puntate pero sono troppe onestamente, 74 ma racchiudono una descrizione di stati d'animo dei personaggi impressionante. Ma non solo, pazzesca anche la regia e le inquadrature.
PREMETTO comunque che è abbastanza lento, a tratti molto molto lento e può rivelarsi noioso a tratti.

Tutte le puntate su Youtube. Il primo qua in basso.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha interesse nel seguire gli anime giapponesi, questa serie è davvero incredibile. Per gli amanti dei thriller psicologici questo anime è davvero pazzesco. Niente ad invidiare ai vari film e serie tv del genere.
> 
> A volte sembrava il villaggio dei dannati. L'anime racconta di un neurochirurgo che salva la vita ad un bambino, ma poi il moccioso si rivelerà qualcosa di oscuro.
> 
> ...



Interessante, me la vedrò e quando la finisco ti farò sapere, grazie per il consiglio!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Gennaio 2017)

Seguiro' il consiglio e me lo vedro' appena possibile


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2017)

È tratto dal manga di Urasawa, ma in questo caso anche la trasposizione è assolutamente eccellente.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> È tratto dal manga di Urasawa, ma in questo caso anche la trasposizione è assolutamente eccellente.



Sì, anche se io ho letto solo il fumetto. Dovrei rileggerlo però, perchè è intricatissimo.


----------



## koti (29 Gennaio 2017)

Il manga è ritenuto un capolavoro. L'adattamento animato è ottimo dato che è la copia carbone 1:1 dell'opera originale.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha interesse nel seguire gli anime giapponesi, questa serie è davvero incredibile. Per gli amanti dei thriller psicologici questo anime è davvero pazzesco. Niente ad invidiare ai vari film e serie tv del genere.
> 
> A volte sembrava il villaggio dei dannati. L'anime racconta di un neurochirurgo che salva la vita ad un bambino, ma poi il moccioso si rivelerà qualcosa di oscuro.
> 
> ...



Ci ho messo un bel po' a finirlo perché, come dici tu, è parecchio lento. Ma ti ringrazio di aver aperto questo post o mi sarei perso una perla rarissima! Un anime spettacolare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2017)

Una curiosità, ma nel genere Anime utilizzano volti occidentali? non paiono orientali da filmato...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ci ho messo un bel po' a finirlo perché, come dici tu, è parecchio lento. Ma ti ringrazio di aver aperto questo post o mi sarei perso una perla rarissima! Un anime spettacolare.



Si molto molto lento a tratti è pesante, ma per me questo è fatto davvero bene. Anche le scene i volti le inquadrature.. tutto inquietante niente a che invdiare alle varie serie tv thiriller psicologici.. tuttavia alcune parti sono un pasticcio, tipo quando c'è la famiglia inglese che parla inglese ed il bambino che parla tedesco.. viene tutti tradotto in Italiano e non si capisce nulla. Sembra quasi che si capiscano tra loro ma non è cosi



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, ma nel genere Anime utilizzano volti occidentali? non paiono orientali da filmato...



Allora in generale non ho idea. Ma nel caso di questo Anime/manga. I volti sono occidentali, perché il tutto si svolge in Germania. Tutti i personaggi sono tedeschi o comunque europei a parte il giapponese ovvero il principale personaggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2017)

Io lessi il fumetto anni fa, veramente bello. Onestamente consiglio di leggere il fumetto, son 13 volumi belli grossi, ma c'è anche un edizione col doppio dei volumi in formato più piccolo.

A suo tempo provai a guardare la serie tv, ma era soporifera, la stessa storia su carta rende meglio ed è più fruibile, poi dipende dai gusti.

Dello stesso autore consiglio anche 20th century boys e pluto. Il secondo son solo 8 volumi mi pare, quindi è il fumetto più accessibile e reperibile.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

Shingeki no kyojin non lo segue nessuno?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Shingeki no kyojin non lo segue nessuno?



Io seguo la versione animata, il fumetto l'ho spulciato poco e niente. Certo che dopo anni di attesa per la seconda stagione ci sono rimasto di ***** a sapere che saranno solo 12 episodi. Siamo arrivati a metà e di roba da raccontare ce n'è sta troppa, mi chiedo come faranno a fare le cose per bene... Non vorrei aspettare altri 3 anni per un'altra stagione


----------



## ralf (27 Maggio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io seguo la versione animata, il fumetto l'ho spulciato poco e niente. Certo che dopo anni di attesa per la seconda stagione ci sono rimasto di ***** a sapere che saranno solo 12 episodi. Siamo arrivati a metà e di roba da raccontare ce n'è sta troppa, mi chiedo come faranno a fare le cose per bene... Non vorrei aspettare altri 3 anni per un'altra stagione



Si anche io sto seguendo l'anime, molto carino. In Giappone hanno anche fatto il film ma dicono non sia un granchè.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si anche io sto seguendo l'anime, molto carino. In Giappone hanno anche fatto il film ma dicono non sia un granchè.



Il 90% dei film giapponesi con attori tratti da animazione e fumetti sono una delle robe più brutte della terra.


----------

